# Vintage mystery Brooks saddle?



## bikerbluz (Sep 26, 2022)

I have a saddle that is on a Legnano that I believe is either a 1952 or 1953 bicycle. This according to the research I have done on dating the frame and components. The saddle is a Brooks Challenge C32. I have been able to find nothing on this model searching quite a few sites. It appears to have a support inside which I believe is also leather from the factory. The rear saddlebag attachments are different from any that I have seen. Saddle is still soft and pliable and the tension rod has been adjusted a lot. I appreciate any input.


----------



## bikerbluz (Sep 26, 2022)

A couple more pics, also the badge would indicate around the early 50’s period.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 26, 2022)

It's listed in Brooks 1933 catalogue......








...and 1934.....




...but isn't shown in 1927 (next earliest I could view) or 1935.

So perhaps your Legnano may be earlier than you think, or has had a replacement saddle?

(Images from V-CC library).


----------



## bikerbluz (Sep 27, 2022)

Thank you very much dnc1! I could not find anything this early on these saddles. Really appreciate the wonderful information and pictures. I now believe that the saddle is a replacement by the original owner at some point. I am pretty certain that the bike is either a 1952 or leaning towards a1953 from research on the serial number on the frame and history of the components. The original owner is in his eighties, and was a racer and avid cyclist. I purchased the bike at memory lane from I believe a fellow Cabe member? He had a prewar racer, Durkoph? Also from the same gentleman that sold. I wish I would have gotten the sellers info. If anyone out there has his contact information I would greatly appreciate it. I am really enjoying playing history detective and have the bike disassembled right now. Hope to post pics soon. I can’t believe the saddle is that old and still in good such good condition. Thanks again dnc1!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 27, 2022)

You're welcome.


----------

